# Killington - 1/28/2008



## 2knees (Jan 28, 2008)

*Date(s) Skied:1/28 *

*Resort or Ski Area: Killington*

*Conditions: a bit of everything *

*Trip Report: *  Nice day today.  crystal clear blue skies and little wind.  Skied with Greg, Madskier6 and spinmasterk.  Later caught up with powbumps from the mogul board.  SpinmasterK is a fantastic skier and powbumps was killing it today.  Hit O.L. early, probably too quick for this old man.  Decent snow and some big bumps.  No great lines that i found.  My face found the snow a few times though.  Hit up vertigo, wildfire, the boardercross/terrain park and northstar to name a few.   Mostly hardpack with some loose piles.  fast for sure.  Middle ovation was nice but low rider and patsy's were more fun.  Still alot of ice, real nasty ice, lying just below the now semi scraped off surface.  K has done a good job of making snow but in all honesty, i think we need some natural, ok alot of natural, to really get it back in shape.

We all took turns behind the camera so there is some video floating around somewhere.


----------



## Greg (Jan 28, 2008)

*Date(s) Skied: *Monday, 1/28/2008 , 11:20 am - 4:10 pm

*Resort or Ski Area: *Killington, Vermont

*Conditions: *Variable: loose snow, hardpack, scratchies, snowmaking bumps on Outer Limits. Sunny, calm.

*Trip Report: *Got kind of a late start due to fatherly duties and some traffic heading up. Jeff and I clicked in about 11:20 and met 2knees and Tom Horrocks (SpinMasterK) at the Superstar Quad. We loaded and took a spin through the Dreamaker terrain park on the way to Bear. Not a park skier, but the elements look pretty impressive and it is a long park.

Hopped on the Bear Mountain Quad for our "warm-up" on Outer Limits. Big ole snowmaking bumps with some slick hard pack here and there. We were all huffing and sweating by the bottom of that one, except for Tom.  Checked out Vertigo and then made our way to Snowshed for lunch (thanks Tom!). Head the pleasure of also meeting Dave Rathbun and Chris Nyberg down there.

We then made our way back to the base of Superstar to meet up with powbmps from the MogulSkiing.net and K-zone forums. Decided to try Snowdon and took a run down Northstar. At that point we bid farewell to Tom (tough morning at the office!). Nice guy, helluva skier. We had some great conversation on Killington's future as well as some discussion of various online topics... 

We then checked out Low Rider and Patsy's (X 2). The woods were skiing pretty good. Thin, packed and a bit scratchy but definitely very skiable. Patsy's was the run of the day. The groomers all skied great today. The natural or ungroomed trails were sketchy here and there; made for some challenging yet fun skiing. Killington, like the rest of the Northeast needs a nice fat dump. Outer Limits was fun with lot of snowmaking bumps.

All in all a good day. Jeff and I had a couple beers in K-1. I rolled in about 8:45. Thanks again for everything Tom. Pat/Jeff - a pleasure. powbmps - great to meet you. You're an excellent skier. Got some footage, mostly of Low Rider and Patsy's. It's uploading now.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 28, 2008)

beat ya to it!

would've loved to grab a beer with you guys but had to hightail it home.  When i got home, my wife gave me the ok to go to the Uconn/Louisville game tonight.  damn near a miracle.


----------



## Greg (Jan 28, 2008)

2knees said:


> beat ya to it!



Ack! Merged them!


----------



## Greg (Jan 28, 2008)

*High res video*

Still uploading. It will be ready in about 15 mins. Ridiculously large (100+ MB) for a 3 minute video, but here ya go:

*Killington: 1/28*

YouTubage tomorrow. Good night!


----------



## andyzee (Jan 28, 2008)

You had fun at Killington? Gee, how did that happen? :lol:


----------



## Greg (Jan 28, 2008)

andyzee said:


> You had fun at Killington? Gee, how did that happen? :lol:



I know, right? After all the whining all summer, I'm determined to give them a fair evaluation. I plan to hit up the big K at least once more this season. So far, so good.


----------



## madskier6 (Jan 28, 2008)

I had a lot of fun at K today.  Many thanks to spinmasterk for the hospitality.  It was fun skiing with all you guys today.  The Snowdon trees were definitely where it was at.  There was some ice underneath from the Jan thaw but there was still some softer snow to be found in some places (if you looked hard enough).  A great Killington day!


----------



## andyzee (Jan 28, 2008)

Greg said:


> I know, right? After all the whining all summer, I'm determined to give them a fair evaluation. I plan to hit up the big K at least once more this season. So far, so good.


 
Plenty of good stuff, just have to know where and when to look.


----------



## Greg (Jan 29, 2008)

*YouTubage*


----------



## danny p (Jan 29, 2008)

nice youtubage!  glad you guys still found some pow in the tree runs.  I was watching the video on the killington.com homepage yesterday afternoon and saw you (Greg) in it!  Don't know if you mentioned this elsewhere, but if you haven't seen it you should check it out!


----------



## Greg (Jan 29, 2008)

danny p said:


> I was watching the video on the killington.com homepage yesterday afternoon and saw you (Greg) in it!  Don't know if you mentioned this elsewhere, but if you haven't seen it you should check it out!



Ha! That's a trip. I made killington.com! :lol:

Thanks Tom for editing out the crash...


----------



## danny p (Jan 29, 2008)

Greg said:


> Ha! That's a trip. I made killington.com! :lol:



skiing looks good in the vid! pretty sweet to make the front page vid!


----------



## Greg (Jan 29, 2008)

danny p said:


> skiing looks good in the vid! pretty sweet to make the front page vid!



Ha! Thanks. Back seat city, but that was par for the course for me yesterday... :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Jan 29, 2008)

Sounds like you guys had a good day.  Sorry I had to miss it.. 

Video looks good!

Congrats to Greg for making killington.com video! :beer:


----------



## MRGisevil (Jan 29, 2008)

Nice vid! Glad you guys had such a great time


----------



## severine (Jan 29, 2008)

Greg said:


> Ha! That's a trip. I made killington.com! :lol:


Woohoo, you're famous!  Nice vid!  Looks like some good skiing to be had!  While I'm not so interested in bump runs, I do want to learn to ski glades.  In due time....



MRGisevil said:


> Nice vid! Glad you guys had such a great time


Are you _that_ excited for them?


----------



## powhunter (Jan 29, 2008)

nice vid greg!!    Glad you guys had a good time.....The trees was where it was at on sun too....we need a dump up there soon to refresh the bumps!!!!

steve


----------



## powhunter (Jan 29, 2008)

how was northstar???   k.com said snowmaking  sun night

steve


----------



## dmc (Jan 29, 2008)

Way to bring some soul back to Killington guys..    

The humble AZoners accomplish what the KZoners cannot...


----------



## powbmps (Jan 29, 2008)

It was great meeting and skiing with you guys.  Conditions were not quite ideal, but good company kept it fun.  Strange how the stumps and rocks don't seem to show up on the video :razz:.

Let me know when you are heading up there again (or if you're up for the challenge that is Sunapee ).

Looking good in the Killington video!


----------



## SkiDork (Jan 29, 2008)

dmc said:


> Way to bring some soul back to Killington guys..
> 
> The humble AZoners accomplish what the KZoners cannot...



I know.  We suck.  ;-)


----------



## dmc (Jan 29, 2008)

SkiDork said:


> I know.  We suck.  ;-)



You are dripping with soul dude..  

There is a small pocket of people with soul that I continue to connect with from that place..  Otherwise it's just background noise - eski fills me in on whats going on...


----------



## SkiDork (Jan 29, 2008)

dmc said:


> You are dripping with soul dude..
> 
> There is a small pocket of people with soul that I continue to connect with from that place..  Otherwise it's just background noise - eski fills me in on whats going on...



Actually, where's  he been lately?  Haven't seen him on much...


----------



## dmc (Jan 29, 2008)

SkiDork said:


> Actually, where's  he been lately?  Haven't seen him on much...



He's been skiing every day..  Assimilating himself into the towns culture..  

I don't see him as much now.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 29, 2008)

powhunter said:


> how was northstar???   k.com said snowmaking  sun night
> 
> steve



a bit on the scratchy side.  very little in the way of bumps.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 29, 2008)

powbmps said:


> It was great meeting and skiing with you guys.  Conditions were not quite ideal, but good company kept it fun.  Strange how the stumps and rocks don't seem to show up on the video :razz:.
> 
> Let me know when you are heading up there again (or if you're up for the challenge that is Sunapee ).
> 
> Looking good in the Killington video!



definitely would like to catch up with you again.  we probably should've hit o.l. again so you could tear that up.  By far the best bumps on the mtn.  Would love to spend a day banging lines either at k or even sunapee if they soften.  keep us updated.


----------



## mountainman (Jan 29, 2008)

There are a few ways to maintaining a good ski surface. Do alot of areas really take alot of concern of the surface. NO. Alot of areas have used snowmaking to bring back the quality but with the cost of snowmaking that is a tough call to make, when you already have good depth on the trail. 
One area in general does a very nice job in maintaining there surface. Which is Okemo. They use a 2 step technique which works well in maintaining there surface. 
The manufactures of the grooming equipment have still not addreesed this problem. They power tiller on the tractor is suppose to be the only implement. It can be if used correctly to a certain point. 
In my veiw point east coast skiing in riding can be alot better than it is if owners. manufactures and cat operators which take a little more concern in the surfaces. Again snowmaking does help but it is not the ansewer when you have good depth on the trails.


----------



## powbmps (Jan 29, 2008)

Good point Mountainman.  I was up at Sunapee today, and the surface conditions on their groomed runs were much better than what was at Killington yesterday.  They haven't made snow in a while, so I guess it comes down to the way they groom it.  Fewer skiers can't hurt either.

(2knees - The bumps were pretty good.  We'll see what the upcoming weather does to them though.)


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 29, 2008)

Nice report and vid guys....Wish I could have made it.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 29, 2008)

ALLSKIING said:


> Nice report and vid guys....Wish I could have made it.


 
Nah, looks like Killington is going down hill, gonna have to look for another mountain for next season.


----------



## Newpylong (Jan 29, 2008)

Them's some tracked out trees dudes....


----------



## 2knees (Jan 29, 2008)

Newpylong said:


> Them's some tracked out trees dudes....



ya think?

you gotta work with the canvas thats handed to you though and it was still alot of fun.


----------

